
Samsung finally releases a Tizen phone - jack-r-abbit
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/14/7543883/samsung-tizen-phone-announced-z1
======
jack-r-abbit
Seems like a long, up hill battle for any new phone OS at this point. Not that
more options/competition is a bad thing. But they have a lot of ground to make
up if they want to be more than a footnote.

